# New Duck Boat Ready for Season!



## nrohrbach (Aug 30, 2011)

Got all the accessories and blind put together on my new Stealth 2000 for the upcoming waterfowl seasons. Pretty impressed with it out of water, anxious to get it wet and feathered!


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice setup!


----------



## wingding (Aug 30, 2011)

Sweet! Whats does something like that set you back?


----------



## nrohrbach (Aug 30, 2011)

wingding said:


> Sweet! Whats does something like that set you back?



The whole setup, Stealth 2000 boat, motor mount, additional seat/console and blind retails for about $1500. Well worth it for geography we regularly hunt.

Soon as I have a chance to fold some ducks from it, I'll write up a full product review!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 30, 2011)

I think youll will harvest ducks in that.
good luck
Larry


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 30, 2011)

that thing is awesome! how much mobility do you have with that blind on when you want to shoot? also, have you had your dog in it yet?


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 30, 2011)

Does the blind have stubble straps so you can brush it up?


----------



## nrohrbach (Aug 31, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> that thing is awesome! how much mobility do you have with that blind on when you want to shoot? also, have you had your dog in it yet?



There's quite a bit of mobility, it's a lot more roomy than I expected. I'll get some photos later from inside it. Haven't had it in the water, but my dog has been in it in the yard, lol. There's a platform on the bow for the dog and a dog door in the front and rear of the blind. 



			
				georgiaboy said:
			
		

> Does the blind have stubble straps so you can brush it up?



It sure does!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Aug 31, 2011)

Ill be looking for ya if you are hunting some of the public places around here!


----------



## nrohrbach (Aug 31, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> Ill be looking for ya if you are hunting some of the public places around here!



Right on, if nothing else,  you may or may have already seen my Blue F150 with the big Outdoor Channel decal in the back glass at the boat ramp!


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 31, 2011)

that thing is sick!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Aug 31, 2011)

nrohrbach said:


> Right on, if nothing else,  you may or may have already seen my Blue F150 with the big Outdoor Channel decal in the back glass at the boat ramp!



I'll be in a white F150 with a big SKEETER sticker in the middle with a GON and FLW sticker too.. GB is about dried up if you hadnt been out there


----------



## nrohrbach (Aug 31, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> I'll be in a white F150 with a big SKEETER sticker in the middle with a GON and FLW sticker too.. GB is about dried up if you hadnt been out there



Yeah buddy of mine and I rode our bicycles out there a couple weeks ago. We literally rode our bikes to the spot we floated to last year...


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 31, 2011)

That would look good in Rhetts.


----------



## tyler1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you had a chance to put it in the water yet.  Would like to know how it worked.


----------

